# Visual Basic > Visual Basic .NET > VS 2015 A Generic error occurred in GDI+, Any help.

## hoto

If I continue clicking on all nine buttons (9 clicks) to open and close the forms, and then another click (10 clicks) to open any of them again, 
then this exception displays ("A Generic error occurred in GDI+"). I did some research on this online, and they said it's from saving image error, 
but I didn't save images, I only save the image path in MS SQL server 2012. 

See error image below.

Need Help or assistance? :Smilie: 



Also on the same error it displays out of memory.

----------


## jmcilhinney

Show us the relevant code.

----------


## jmcilhinney

There's usually a link to View Detail on that window but I don't see one. What information do you get if you click 'Copy exception detail to clipboard'?

----------


## jmcilhinney

> they said it's from saving image error


That's a common reason but it's not the only one.

----------


## hoto

Hi, the information i get when click 'Copy exception detail to clipboard' are,

System.Runtime.InteropServices.ExternalException was unhandled
Message: An unhandled exception of type 'System.Runtime.InteropServices.ExternalException' occurred in System.Drawing.dll
Additional information: A generic error occurred in GDI+.

----------


## jmcilhinney

No stack trace at all? Does the Exception Assistant window or the Call Stack window indicate where your code was up to when the exception was thrown? If you can't get any more information, you may need to add some logging code, so you can see exactly what operations your code performed before the exception was thrown.

----------

